# Bison taxidermy



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Hello everyone. Just wanted to share a picture of a bison that we just finished. I say we because my wife and one son do the bases, my other son does the Europeans and I do the taxidermy work. So it was a family effort on this one.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya bringin that one to the show?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Looks really good Troy, you do some great work.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

You taxidermist never cease to amaze me with the scenes and mounts you guys come up with! Good taxidermist are 90% artist and 10% craftsman.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice looking work. 8)



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya bringin that one to the show?


What ^^He said^^


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> You taxidermist never cease to amaze me with the scenes and mounts you guys come up with! Good taxidermist are 90% artist and 10% craftsman.


8) ;-)

you have heard the one about "_you cant make a silk purse out of a sow's ear_" right? Like with most craftsmenship and starting with good raw materials, good taxidermy work starts out with a good field specimen...


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Ya bringin that one to the show?


No, not that one Tex. Actually it's looking like I'm not going to make it at all. I had planned to bring a giraffe I'm working on, or maybe a life size mink at least.

Maybe if I start shooting to be at the 2018 show I'll make it..... There's just always way to many things going on it seems.

It's frustrating but I haven't figured out how to fix it I guess.


----------



## Yote238 (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Giraffe ????:noidea::noidea:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Giraffe ????:noidea::noidea:


 All I can say is that everyone has their own likes and dislikes. And when a person shows up with the full amount to get a giraffe mounted in one hand, and a giraffe skin in the other..............

I don't ask questions.


----------

